# Do Quantum by Thor Motor Coach have complete kitchen and bath like Triton by Dutchmen



## Alejandra Donnellon (May 10, 2016)

Hello Everyone!

I am talking about two latest models of RV, Quantum by Thor Motor Coach and Triton by Dutchmen. Actually, I am looking for a RV model that has perfect kitchen and bathroom. According to online research Triton has enough space for sleeping, bathing and kitchen but I want to know the real review from any one of you. On the other hand, my grandfather is damn interested to rent Quantum Class C because of large space where near about 8 people can sleep and other appliance. Actually, my entire family is planning a trip. 


Therefore, I am very much confused among these two RVs and serious reviews and suggestions will be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------

